# REAR BRAKE CONVERSION KITS for drum eqipped B14s NOW AVAILALBE!!!



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The long waited adaptors are now available.. !!!

Fastbrakes will be selling the adapter kit, but not all the parts needed to do the conversion. The kit will have the adapter brackets, bolts, rear braided steel brake lines and rotors(either stock SE-R or the Maxima rear rotors), and the customer will have to purchase the Maxima or SE-R rear calipers and parking brake cables.

The SE-R size rotor kit will be $215 with plain rotors and $325 for slotted, drilled or slotted & drilled rotors.

The Maxima size rotor kit will be $235 with plain rotors, and $345 with slotted, drilled or slotted & drilled rotors.

Fastbrakes will be taking orders on the first run kits until Feb 15.

These are introductory offer prices for NPM/Nissan Forums Members... For the bracket, rotors, brakelines and hardware this is an extremly good price.

If you guys request I could work a deal with Mossy for a member price on the calipers and e-brake cables....

I hope everyone that has talked about this conversion for so long supports the efforts of Fastbrakes to bring this to our community. NPM will have the installation in an upcoming issue.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Ummm Mike, don't you want this in the B14 section?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

There is a god!!! Finally, now I can get something to match up with my AD's. Thanks for the news Mike.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Ummm Mike, don't you want this in the B14 section? *


As long as the news gets out...but only 1.6 b14s came with rear drums


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *There is a god!!! Finally, now I can get something to match up with my AD's. Thanks for the news Mike. *


No Prob... I sure hope people support this effort. We kinda went out on a limb with promises that the community would support this...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well i dont know if i could make the first run of this kit...but i am for sure going to buy it. its alot easier than the project i was going to undertake after i get my taxes which is swapping the rear beam out


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

cool any pics?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

So I take it this will NOT work for the GA motors?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*WTF*

These are rear disc brake adapters for the B14 GA16 cars with rear drum brakes!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok, now I have a question... The B14 GA16DE was not the only Sentra employeed with the a rear drum. The B13 GA16DE also has rear drums and front discs. So my question is same engine, different rear suspension system, but would the rear breaks be the same on both sentra model lines? If so I would greatly get this come the spring time.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*B13*

The B13 people have ALWAYS been able to do a rear disc. conversion. Because of the independent rear suspension you can just swap the SE-R rear disc parts on. The B14 people cannot do this because the mounting tabs for the calipers are part of the beam axle itself, so they just made adapters for the B14's. If you search sentra.net for this you can see a write up of the rear conversion on a B13.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

whats the size difference between the ser and maxima rotors width and diameter


----------



## cooljamaican (Nov 5, 2002)

so wat about those of us who have B-12s . can this kit work for us? if not is there any plans to make a kit for us


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are the parking brake cables the same for a Sentra and a 200SX?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

cooljamaican said:


> *so wat about those of us who have B-12s . can this kit work for us? if not is there any plans to make a kit for us *


No, only B14s.... I seriously doubt there is much of a market for the conversion on the B12.. just not enough people fixing them up.. You could talk to Charles (Project B12 Turbo) he can probably help you with this topic. We had a custom rear conversion on the project recently.. check the project home page.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Are the parking brake cables the same for a Sentra and a 200SX? *


Yes I believe so... but obviously not the same for the 1.6 and SE-R.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

will the kit become more complete later on? Will they eventually come with Wilwood calipers?


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

What year are the Maxima caliper i need ???


----------



## jnyce (Oct 3, 2002)

how long after the 15th will the price last?


----------

